# Introducing Forest and Tequila



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

First up is a 16 year old Manx named Forest. Her favorite thing to do is sleep on her favorite binky. Not very social but will cuddle on her own time. Daddy is her favorite human, momma comes next cause she feed her.

Second up is our most recent addition. An almost 5 month old Maine **** named Tequila. His favorite toy is the feather teaser and laser light. Loves belly rubs, very social and vocal. Momma is her favorite human, daddy isn't too bad either.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Forest is beautiful and Tequila is an absolute doll!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Forest looks like a sweetie and Tequila is just gorgeous! Maine Coons have to be among my favorite breeds ever


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Very adorable...*

Such a cute couple of cats. Forest looks so innocent, Tequila on the other hand looks to me like she can destroys things, but with her pretty little face I bet mommy doesn't have the heart to put her on time out lol...So cute!!!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments. Forest does have the most innocent face but she's got real attitude. We love her anyways.

Oops, Tequila is a HE. We had 2 female cats for over 10 years and now we have a male. It takes a little getting use to calling a her and him. 

crstroik - we love Maine Coons. We had a Maine **** mix before Tequila. Missy was a doll. Superb temperment, loveable, she didn't have a bad bone in her body. We will be getting a little female MC kitten in another few months so Tequila has a playmate.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute!! ^^


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're both beautiful! I love those long ear tufts on Tequila.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

We have a lot of compliments on his ear tuffs aka "lynx tips". They are an inch long and his ears are huge. 

Tequila is really patient with Forest. With him being very social, he is trying to get Forest to accept him. He is doing a pretty good job. This morning when I was getting their breakfast ready, Tequila was slowly making little rounds aroung Forest and got a little body rub against her and she didn't hiss and scowl at him. I am so proud of both of them. Makes me a proud momma.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Tequila is just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm absolutely in love with Tequila!!!!!! Those markings! That face! The hair! D'awwwwwwww. Of course, I love Forest too. :3 I love her little white paws! & her chunky belly.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

How AWESOME that there is another cat named Tequila on this forum!! My DSH, Tequila (called Mr T for short and also for the white "chain" stripes on his neck), got his name from his previous owner. They had him for 8 years, since he was a kitten, and I felt bad changing his name. So I kept it. 

Welcome! GORGEOUS cats!


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Beans said:


> I'm absolutely in love with Tequila!!!!!! Those markings! That face! The hair! D'awwwwwwww. Of course, I love Forest too. :3 I love her little white paws! & her chunky belly.


Thank you all for the compliments. 

I am :heart with him too. i just can't get over his cuteness. 

blondie1483: Sweet that you have a Tequila as well. My dh named him. His original name was Dubby. This was the name the breeder called him by. 
We love the Mayan Riviera so we were going with a Mexican theme. We call him "Tiki" for short.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

What adorable babies!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Agreed, adorable! Tequila looks ready to be photographed for a calendar! So, so cute!


----------

